# Shelby Time



## the tinker (Feb 10, 2018)

Last summer I seen this rusty, tired old Shelby...tired and beat, everyone passing it by...no one wanted it...
But I had made a promise to myself... I would buy NO more bikes...
So I traded a Columbia and a Rollfast, both with springers, for a Dixie Flyer, that I once owned, and I regretted selling....and a seldom seen, boys Shelby, pictured below. Since last summer, I've moved...


 Now it's winter. I look down the lonely street. It's cold...very lonely...



  I look out my window.......
.The Shelby's outside...covered in snow.....covered in snow now....Winfield's a lonely town.....when your the only Shelby boy......around... 
So.... Rat Rod Time! Build a fire.... Bring the old Shelby in.........

  The shop is nice and warm...

 Let it snow..... 

 I'll keep you posted....


----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2018)

Cool project, I'll stay tuned in.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 11, 2018)

Are you keeping the tank? If not, my girl Tess would love one.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Are you keeping the tank? If not, my girl Tess would love one.




Like they say, a bike without a tank , is like a pizza without the cheese, a kiss without the squeeze....The tank was the main reason I traded for this bike.
It's going back on, with the Shelby script logo on it. From the amount of rust on this bike, I expected this tank to be loaded with pin-hole rust, like so many others I've seen . Surprisingly , it is as solid as can be, with only small dents. I took these pictures yesterday morning, and will take some more tomorrow. It really was a good week-end to work on any kind of a hobby inside, as the weather is not that great. 
Remember: have fun with your bikes, they don't have to be show bikes, or classics. Enjoy them!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2018)

HI TINKER,
GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE CABE.
NICE SCENERY AND NEW COMFY ABODE?


----------



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> HI TINKER,
> GLAD TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE CABE.
> NICE SCENERY AND NEW COMFY ABODE?



Hey Wes, yes I have been pretty much gone since August. I moved to a ranch style house, from a two story. 40 years of hoarding was hard to unload, but I did it. Cut the bikes down to half  [35] and got rid of most of the parts and collectibles. I got out of the old car hobby years ago, thank God. Moving is a real pain.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, darn, but my loss is always your gain. Not as scarce as chicken denturists but not an easy thing to find yet.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 11, 2018)

According to Wikipedia, Winfield is a really popular place name


Winfield, Alabama

Winfield, Illinois

Winfield, Indiana

Winfield, Iowa

Winfield, Kansas

Winfield, Maryland (southern Carroll County)

Winfield, Missouri

Winfield (town), New York

Winfield, Pennsylvania

Winfield, Tennessee

Winfield, Texas

Winfield, West Virginia

Winfield, Wisconsin

Winfield Township, Michigan

Winfield Township, Renville County, Minnesota

Winfield Township, New Jersey

Winfield Township, Butler County, Pennsylvania

West Winfield, New York

I'm assuming it's not in Texas 

Other than the icy roads, you have a lovely home and the neighborhood looks very pleasant. Hope you are enjoying it there.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 11, 2018)

Cut down a Buick Roadmaster hood ornament for the fenderless

 front.  Added a 53 Monark , Super-Delux rocket to the rear fender, which was a front fender. Thinking about giving the frame one more coat of paint. Might paint pitted Buick hood ornament silver, as most of the plating is gone. Front of ornament will be supported by a fender brace.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 21, 2018)

Any progress around the snowflakes?


----------



## the tinker (Apr 3, 2018)

Spring is supposed to be here , but it doesn't feel like it. The Shelby is ready to ride, and it turned out better than I thought it would.  Started the Ranger yesterday, but can't find the chain ring. Spent a good part of the day looking for it. Put the head badge on though.Making the Ranger a fender-less rider.


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 5, 2018)

Lovin’ that Shelby.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 5, 2018)

Man is that some kind of GREEN on that Ranger!


----------

